
Stanford Programming Abstractions - tu7001
http://web.stanford.edu/class/cs106b/lectures.shtml
======
tu7001
I've found this via youtube(just watched videos and making notes), so if there
is no link, it's here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMzH3tfP6f8&list=PLFE6E58F85...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMzH3tfP6f8&list=PLFE6E58F856038C69)

------
natalyarostova
I'm not a student so I can't look!

------
jbottoms
Link broken...

~~~
tu7001
Works for me.

